# Maui Bay Villas opening Sept 29 (UPDATE: taking phone reservations as of 6/9?)



## alwysonvac (Jun 8, 2021)

Here’s what I found on Hilton.com.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 8, 2021)

That seems very optimistic based on some of recent youtube videos, and photos posted to Facebook groups.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 8, 2021)

*Keep in mind, the original plan had multiple phases of construction over several years through 2027.*


From 2019 - https://www.mauinews.com/news/local...e-on-maui-lu-site-set-for-completion-in-2021/

_Maui Bay Villas will be located on 27 acres bordered by South Kihei Road and Kaonoulu Street. The 388 units will include one-, two- and three-bedroom suites, averaging 962 square feet, in 12 one- to four-story buildings, HGV said.

Amenities planned include a clubhouse with a restaurant, keiki club, fitness center, grab-and-go market, a large pool and oceanfront beach club. 

*The initial phase of the project includes 131 units in four buildings, plus the clubhouse, pool, operations building and beach club*, the project owner, Kupono Partners, told the Maui Planning Commission in December.

Sales are expected to begin in the first quarter of 2020, HGV said.
_
_*The second phase of four buildings with 149 units is expected to begin construction in September 2022 and open by August 2024. The third phase of four buildings with 108 units is expected to start construction in November 2025 and open by July 2027*, the project owner told the commission._


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 9, 2021)

*Taking phone reservations today?*

HGVC’s Maui page is having loading issues this morning.


----------



## Shmiddy (Jun 9, 2021)

The September date has been there for a while - still says not open, cannot make reservations on the HGVC site. I'm not planning on it being available until '22 at the earliest.


----------



## toontoy (Jun 9, 2021)

does anyone have a link to the points chart. I have tried a couple times and keep getting an error message


----------



## Seagila (Jun 9, 2021)

toontoy said:


> does anyone have a link to the points chart. I have tried a couple times and keep getting an error message


----------



## toontoy (Jun 9, 2021)

thank you


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 9, 2021)

I just checked the transcript from the recent earnings call, and they listed Maui as "later this year".  So perhaps it will open up Sept, at least a small section of the resort.

Personally I probably won't make it back to Hawaii again this year.. so next year is fine for me.  I have not stayed in a brand new Timeshare, but i have stayed at a few hotels shortly after they opened and it was kind rocky.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 9, 2021)

Shmiddy said:


> The September date has been there for a while - still says not open, cannot make reservations on the HGVC site. I'm not planning on it being available until '22 at the earliest.


Yes, September was mentioned in the HGVC YouTube video description I posted back in December 2020 (see link below) but I don’t recall seeing an actual opening date posted on Hilton.com as highlighted in my initial post. 
I think that’s new on Hilton.com along with HGVC‘s member page to contact a counselor to make a reservation 









						HGVC YouTube on Maui Construction Progress (property is anticipated to open in September 2021)
					

Maui Bay Villas by Hilton Grand Vacations 575 South Kihei RoadKihei, Hawaii 96753  See how the construction of our new Maui resort is coming along. Set to open in September 2021, Maui Bay Villas by Hilton Grand Vacations is our newest Hawaii timeshare property, ideally situated along the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jul 8, 2021)

I saw somewhere that they are taking reservations for October 2021 (rentals throughHilton.com)...aren't they still a long way off from finishing any units there?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 8, 2021)

Hilton.com states “_We're accepting reservations for October 1, 2021 and beyond_” but there seems to be no availability displayed beyond Oct 31


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 18, 2021)

Got an email today with a link to the Destinations rag that stated they will open Nov 2021 - but still not bookable on the website. We go to the Big Island next week, will be interesting what they have to say about availability.


----------



## jzchen (Aug 19, 2021)

They tried to sell us Maui. We were told only owners or Elite would get to access/"go" to Maui, at least for now/awhile...

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander7 (Aug 20, 2021)

Shmiddy said:


> Got an email today with a link to the Destinations rag that stated they will open Nov 2021 - but still not bookable on the website. We go to the Big Island next week, will be interesting what they have to say about availability.



It's official! Right from the HGVC website:
*Make Maui Your Home Away from Home*
Be among the first to own at our newest addition to the Hilton Grand Vacations collection.

Opening November 1, 2021

No booking calendar showing availability yet


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2021)

Just an FYI for any that are interested in Maui, there are resales on Maui that you can buy for much less.  Kihei resales are practically free.  I know you all know this, but Hilton is determining who will be allowed to stay in this exclusive resort?  Sounds like shenanigans to me and not impressive at all.  I think you can buy a Westin at advantagevacation.com for a lot less, and they will be happy to take your money, too.  No special class of people required to stay at Westin as an owner.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 20, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Just an FYI for any that are interested in Maui, there are resales on Maui that you can buy for much less.  Kihei resales are practically free.  *I know you all know this, but Hilton is determining who will be allowed to stay in this exclusive resort?  Sounds like shenanigans to me and not impressive at all. * I think you can buy a Westin at advantagevacation.com for a lot less, and they will be happy to take your money, too.  No special class of people required to stay at Westin as an owner.



Good info on Kihei resales. And agree that the Westins are a great resale deal.

FWIW the notion that HGVC can limit who can stay is just sales lies.  What they likely are stretching the truth on is once the resort sells out most owners will opt to stay or rent out their unit thus making it difficult to trade-in club points from other properties during peak season. No different than popular Oahu locations.  However, selling out the resort will take at least 1 - 3 years so plenty of availability until sellout as they will want to attract owners for upsell.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 20, 2021)

jzchen said:


> They tried to sell us Maui. We were told only owners or Elite would get to access/"go" to Maui, at least for now/awhile...
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk




Elite members usually get first dibs for a few weeks when a new resort opens. It will open up for everybody a short while later.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2021)

Will these be offered as exchanges?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Good info on Kihei resales. And agree that the Westins are a great resale deal.
> 
> FWIW the notion that HGVC can limit who can stay is just sales lies.  What they likely are stretching the truth on is once the resort sells out most owners will opt to stay or rent out their unit thus making it difficult to trade-in club points from other properties during peak season. No different than popular Oahu locations.  However, selling out the resort will take at least 1 - 3 years so plenty of availability until sellout as they will want to attract owners for upsell.


There is a summer week on ebay at Maui Lea at Maui Hill right now (Kihei and a great place to stay with very low MF's!) for zero dollars, no bids.  It's a fixed summer week, which is great to own for people with kids in school.  Maui is a tough trade.  

When I went to the Westin presentation in mid-March, the lady said Maui was probably the toughest thing to trade into.  I told her, "That is why we own 3 annual weeks at Hono Koa."  She was not impressed with my statement because Hono Koa is not Westin.  Well, Westin isn't Hono Koa.  Until you stay in our unit, you cannot even imagine what it's like to be 35-40 feet from the ocean on the balcony.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 20, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There is a summer week on ebay at Maui Lea at Maui Hill right now (Kihei and a great place to stay with very low MF's!) for zero dollars, no bids.  It's a fixed summer week, which is great to own for people with kids in school.  Maui is a tough trade.


That's a great deal!  I looked at the ad and the property map and that unit is in a very good location.


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 20, 2021)

jzchen said:


> They tried to sell us Maui. We were told only owners or Elite would get to access/"go" to Maui, at least for now/awhile...
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Most likely what they meant was you would need elite level points (14,000 or more) to get a week at Maui, as the rates will be higher than most properties.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 20, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Will these be offered as exchanges?



There will be units available in the HGVC mini-system - most likely off season. RCI will only be available if an owner trades their unit into RCI. Would be a bad trade to trade an $80k+ unit for RCI but who knows?


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 21, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> There will be units available in the HGVC mini-system - most likely off season. RCI will only be available if an owner trades their unit into RCI. Would be a bad trade to trade an $80k+ unit for RCI but who knows?



HGV may deposit developer owned weeks into RCI to balance points used by owners.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 21, 2021)

@SmithOp True, especially developer units upon opening when they are trying to attract sales presentations. OTOH they might fare better renting unsold units on Hilton.com and balance RCI by depositing intervals at less valuable resorts.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 21, 2021)

Shmiddy said:


> Most likely what they meant was you would need elite level points (14,000 or more) to get a week at Maui, as the rates will be higher than most properties.



Actually HGV has a history of limiting access to new resorts to owners of the resort and elite members for a period of time, maybe the 1st year or so.  Now sure what the plan is for Maui.  Its a weird travel year so things change.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 21, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @SmithOp True, especially developer units upon opening when they are trying to attract sales presentations. OTOH they might fare better renting unsold units on Hilton.com and balance RCI by depositing intervals at less valuable resorts.



I wonder what gives better results: selling to existing TS owners via a trade or Hilton customers renting from Hilton Hotels?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 21, 2021)

Since they stated in a prior annual report that they didn't have enough inventory to sell in Hawaii. Given HGVCs strong Asian buyer base in HI, I would imagine that promotion would be targeted toward that audience and they would be also bringing onboard HI Diamond weeks properties as well.


----------



## Great3 (Aug 25, 2021)

Well, looks like we can book Maui online now, 9 months club season booking window, not limited to Elite only, as I can book and I am not an elite owner.

Great3


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 25, 2021)

That's great. Hope you were able to get the unit you wanted!


----------



## frank808 (Aug 25, 2021)

Nothing available but 2 night stays is what I see. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wgk101 (Aug 26, 2021)

I was informed that they would send an email announcing the availability to book Maui to all members when they opened the booking portal.   I am very dissapointed that I did not recieved any notification.  I also do not understand how every week was booked in the period of a few hours, especially where there is a ton of availability at all other resorts in Hawaii.   Called to complain about the unfairness and lack of notice and all they could say was sorry.  They indicated that they sent the notice bu I did not receive one.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 26, 2021)

Wgk101 said:


> I was informed that they would send an email announcing the availability to book Maui to all members when they opened the booking portal.   I am very dissapointed that I did not recieved any notification.  I also do not understand how every week was booked in the period of a few hours, especially where there is a ton of availability at all other resorts in Hawaii.   Called to complain about the unfairness and lack of notice and all they could say was sorry.  They indicated that they sent the notice bu I did not receive one.


You might want to verify they have a correct email for you.  Everyone else is reporting they got the notification.  As for it booking up completely within hours, lots of people have been waiting for this and many have tons of points because they have not been traveling for the last year+, so it is not that surprising.  Plus, I'm sure not all the buildings are going to be open right away, so the number of rooms that were put online may have been a small set.

Kurt


----------



## frank808 (Aug 26, 2021)

I did not get notice also.

FWIW I looked with in 3 hours of the post saying you could book Maui. As posted, nothing was available except 2 days here and there. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 26, 2021)

frank808 said:


> I did not get notice also.
> 
> FWIW I looked with in 3 hours of the post saying you could book Maui. As posted, nothing was available except 2 days here and there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk



Great for locals but your Governor is asking us to stay away.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wgk101 (Aug 26, 2021)

I did verify my email when I called in to raise the issue.  I guess I do not know who everyone else that got contacted is because it seems no one had posted here until 12 am after which availablity was gone.


----------



## Ben Breier (Aug 26, 2021)

No notice for me either. Irritating because I had been watching and checking regularly.

Not a real happy camper with HGVC at the moment, owner at NYC Residences and what a fiasco that has been this year...


----------



## Blues (Aug 26, 2021)

Yeah, no notice for me either.  I did receive a Club Traveler email titled "Take a sneak peek at Maui Bay Villas".  But even clicking through that link, the article never mentioned anything about being open for bookings.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 26, 2021)

SmithOp said:


> Great for locals but your Governor is asking us to stay away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Not so great as the two day bookings are months out. 

Well I guess not to many people are staying away as Maui booked up quick.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander7 (Aug 27, 2021)

frank808 said:


> FWIW I looked with in 3 hours of the post saying you could book Maui. As posted, nothing was available except 2 days here and there.


Major 2022 inventory drop starting on January 1!! 

Just booked Presidents week!


----------



## holdaer (Aug 27, 2021)

Wow!  March/April Spring Break weeks are available.


----------



## SteelerGal (Aug 27, 2021)

Just booked Easter 2022 which is this School Year's Spring Break.  1 Week at HGVC and then 1 Week @ Westin North Tower.  Excited to finally get to travel to Maui.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 27, 2021)

Islander7 said:


> Major 2022 inventory drop starting on January 1!!
> 
> Just booked Presidents week!


Thanks for the post!  Got Presidents week also but could not get the night of Feb 5th. Was that night available earlier?  We have a reservation at Grand Wailea (using the free night Amex Hilton Certs) that will cancel and stay here now.


----------



## Wgk101 (Aug 27, 2021)

Thanks for the post. Got spring break in April.   I still am upset that they didnt notify directly


----------



## Denise L (Aug 28, 2021)

Wow, just saw this post.  I am so behind.  I didn't receive an email, either, about booking Maui.  

If I save my remaining 2021 points into 2022 now (so that I can be ready to book something on Maui), and then later cancel an existing reservation that will return some of my 2021 points to my account, can I save those points into 2022 later for no additional charge since I already paid the fee once?


----------



## rlgtict1 (Aug 28, 2021)

No email received here either. Will just have to keep an eye out for something later after the initial demand surge eases.


----------



## ClearStone (Sep 2, 2021)

Best Pic I have been able to find so far.

There are a couple more on Google Maps

From Google Maps


----------



## ClearStone (Sep 2, 2021)

I received the email on 8/24


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2021)

ClearStone said:


> View attachment 39506
> 
> Best Pic I have been able to find so far.
> 
> ...


They remind me a bit of the Bay Club.


----------



## Islander7 (Sep 2, 2021)

Owners only as of today.


Reservations are not available online at this time. Due to an increase in ownership, we've temporarily halted general Club Member reservations at Maui Bay Villas by Hilton Grand Vacations. Only Owners of this property may book by contacting Club directly.


----------



## Wgk101 (Sep 2, 2021)

I wonder if they can legally do this.. they opened reservations and we are in the 9 month booking window.  Can the arbitrarily take it away?  Maybe a class action suit is in the offing.


----------



## ClearStone (Sep 2, 2021)

Luanne said:


> They remind me a bit of the Bay Club.


They probably have a pretty set design that they use.


----------



## Great3 (Sep 3, 2021)

Islander7 said:


> Owners only as of today.
> 
> 
> Reservations are not available online at this time. Due to an increase in ownership, we've temporarily halted general Club Member reservations at Maui Bay Villas by Hilton Grand Vacations. Only Owners of this property may book by contacting Club directly.



Well, it was good while it lasted.  Congrats to all who you got in that aren't owners at Maui Bay.  Hopefully, sooner that later, it will be open to all Club Members again.

Great3


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 3, 2021)

Great3 said:


> Well, it was good while it lasted.  Congrats to all who you got in that aren't owners at Maui Bay.  Hopefully, sooner that later, it will be open to all Club Members again.
> 
> Great3



I am sure they will reopen the reservations to non-owners.  HGVC has a long history of holding inventory for owners of new resorts for period time, i think its been around 6 months or year.   I think its a perk they promise as part of the preconstruction sales pitch.  While it can be frustrating to the general members, I am sure it would be very frustrating as a new owner to discover the new resort you just purchased has no availability..


----------



## Great3 (Sep 3, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I am sure they will reopen the reservations to non-owners.  HGVC has a long history of holding inventory for owners of new resorts for period time, i think its been around 6 months or year.   I think its a perk they promise as part of the preconstruction sales pitch.  While it can be frustrating to the general members, I am sure it would be very frustrating as a new owner to discover the new resort you just purchased has no availability..



Oh, I don't disagree with HGVC doing this.  For the new owners, it's probably the right thing to do for a while, especially when you consider when they first opened up for booking, we are already well into the 9 months club booking window, that owners didn't get a home booking advantage.

Great3


----------



## brp (Sep 3, 2021)

I also missed the importance of this thread until now. We'd probably be looking for later next year anyway, so we're not yet even in our window. We'll see how things roll out.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 3, 2021)

We will be back on Maui in 2023 for our EOY Westin stay and would love to add a few days to our visit by then. There will be more rooms built and the startup issues addressed. When we went on a presentation earlier this summer, they only had one building in the back of the property available to purchase with many more units to come.

Does the resort even have beach service and a pool yet? Would love a report from early visitors with photos.


----------



## Mowogo (Sep 3, 2021)

I did get an email last week that was offering to let me use my VIP package in Maui.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 3, 2021)

Mowogo said:


> I did get an email last week that was offering to let me use my VIP package in Maui.



Wow. Would have loved that offer with our last VIP.  I am curious. What kind of unit would the 7k VIP points buy you on Maui? a one bedroom or two? For how long?


----------



## SteelerGal (Sep 3, 2021)

Wow.  I lucked up by booking early.  Prior to this thread, I was not having any luck booking our 2nd week in Maui w/ II.  Now we get to spend a week at HGVC and 1 at Westin.


----------



## Harry (Sep 6, 2021)

Wgk101 said:


> I wonder if they can legally do this.. they opened reservations and we are in the 9 month booking window.  Can the arbitrarily take it away?  Maybe a class action suit is in the offing.


Unfortunately, answers to both questions are yes. Class action would be next to impossible,


----------



## ocdb8r (Sep 6, 2021)

Wgk101 said:


> I wonder if they can legally do this.. they opened reservations and we are in the 9 month booking window.  Can the arbitrarily take it away?  Maybe a class action suit is in the offing.


Yeah, I have no idea on what basis they could be sued.  They own all the inventory (except whatever limited inventory has been sold) and are under no obligation to make it available to the wider HGVC membership base.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 6, 2021)

Wgk101 said:


> I wonder if they can legally do this.. they opened reservations and we are in the 9 month booking window.  Can the arbitrarily take it away?  Maybe a class action suit is in the offing.



I’m actually pretty happy they are suspending the club bookings there. If I bought from the developer and doesn’t that kind of money, I would be pretty ticked off if it wasn’t available.


----------



## ClearStone (Sep 7, 2021)

Mowogo said:


> I did get an email last week that was offering to let me use my VIP package in Maui.


I was able to confirm this with them on the phone earlier. From late this month through 12/15 they have tons of availability.  My sense is that they want people there that will be attending presentations although. Marketing probably has priority. I called HGV and they said there is availability after the first of the year if you book over the phone.


----------

